# As I proceed with this output?



## teo (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello!


I'm testing FreeBSD 11  RELEASE and I have those rare outings, I tried this way, as I proceed?

```
The /usr/bin/perl symplink has been removed starting with Perl 5.20.
For shebangs, you should either use:

#!/usr/local/bin/perl
or
#!/usr/bin/env/pel

The first one only work if you have a /usr/local/bin/perl, the second will work as long as perl is in PATCH
```
Procedure of this mode and nothing happens:

 #`!/usr/local/bin/perl`

```
Not found the command.
#
```
#`!/usr/bin/env/ pel`

```
Not found the command.
#
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 12, 2016)

They're all wrong. There should be NO space between # and !.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shebang_(Unix)


----------



## teo (Oct 12, 2016)

SirDice said:
			
		

> They're all wrong. There should be NO space between # and !.



There is No space between # and !

#`!/usr/local/bin/perl`

```
Not found the command.
#
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 12, 2016)

Is Perl actually installed? And how exactly are you testing it?


----------



## teo (Oct 12, 2016)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Is Perl actually installed? And how exactly are you testing it?


Perl this within the string BIN; however, with the command `pkg info` is not installed, but it is the output of the message from the port bash when you install, the testing of FreeBSD 11 RELEASE this more or less.


----------



## Maxnix (Oct 12, 2016)

teo said:


> # !/usr/bin/env/ pel
> 
> ```
> Not found the command.
> ...


It is not *#!/usr/bin/env/ pel*, it's *#!/usr/bin/env perl*. env(1) is a program, not a directory. It'll will give you the full path where the perl interpreter has been installed in this case.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2016)

teo said:


> Perl this within the string BIN; however, with the command `pkg info` is not installed, but it is the output of the message from the port bash when you install, the testing of FreeBSD 11 RELEASE this more or less.


I'm sorry but this sentence doesn't make any sense to me.


----------

